# 2004 Illustrated Silmarillion



## Confusticated (Nov 3, 2006)

Recently bought this book and began flipping through in search of paintings new to me. There were enough new pictures that I stopped looking and decided to save some for surprises as I read through the book.

It's a beautiful book, and my first hardcover Sil. 

Is anyone else happy with it? Or have any opinion?

If you are curious about the illustrations you can find some here:

Nasmith's Site


----------



## Sagan369 (Nov 3, 2006)

I have the 1998 Illustrated Sil, so it is not worth it to me to buy the newer version. Although, the newer paintings are pretty sweet, especially Nienor on Finduilas and Beleg is Slain being two of my favs.


----------



## Varokhâr (Nov 3, 2006)

I seriously need to replace my old copy of the Sil (one too many spilled drinks), and now I am properly tempted


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 5, 2006)

Just looked at his website and was wowed by all of the new work. I have some of his stuff (in calendars and whatnot), but I didn't realize he had done anything new in the past couple of years. This was a no-brainer for me as I am currently reading a more beat-up but very nice version of the Sil. that I have, but this one just looks so great that I had to order it.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 6, 2006)

My eternal gratitude for this thread, Nóm. Ted Nasmith's Tolkein work has matured wonderfully! I've always liked the sharpness of his images and his use of vibrant colour without making it look cartoony. These new paintings are stunning. How big are the illustrations in the book?

I now have a new item on top of my Santa wish list.

Ps: Nasmith's Tar Aeluin painting reminded me strongly of one of my favourite hill walks. Photo: here.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, that photo is gorgeous Eledhwen. Where was it taken?


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 6, 2006)

The pages are maybe 9 by 7 inches in size and all of the illustrations take up a full page with a white border of about an inch. There is also a huge fold out map included.  It is maybe 18 by 24 inches and in color!


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks, Nóm. Definitely on my Christmas list.



Maeglin said:


> Wow, that photo is gorgeous Eledhwen. Where was it taken?


It is the Langdale Pikes in the English Lake District, which I could see from the town where I was brought up (Windermere). I last walked that particular fell in August this year, taking the perilous Jack's Rake route (I Googled "Jack's Rake" afterwards, as the guide said it was good for beginners. They lied!). It's one of my two favourite fell walks - the other being Helvellyn (seen here in winter) which also has a deep corrie tarn near the top (pictured) with fantastic cliffs and arrêtes. They are also both unbelievably easy to walk up (provided you avoid Jack's Rake). Ted Nasmith would love it.


----------



## Sagan369 (Nov 9, 2006)

Now wouldn't THAT be a sweet place to take my snowboard!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 11, 2006)

I've found the Nasmith Sil on Amazon.co.uk and Play.com (where it's cheaper! - I don't know if they have a US branch).

Snowboard down Helvellyn's NorthEast slopes? You tired of living? If you're in The Lakes and it happens to snow, I'd suggest Kirkstone Pass for sports (also boasts the highest altitude pub in England). Warning: apart from the pub, facilities=zero.


----------



## Sagan369 (Nov 12, 2006)

No way, Kirkstone looks kinda TAME. I prefer the STEEPS!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 13, 2006)

Sagan369 said:


> No way, Kirkstone looks kinda TAME. I prefer the STEEPS!!


For purposes of scale, the little square grey blob on the road (left of centre) is the Kirkstone Pass Inn.

Anyway; I think it's time we refocussed this thread on Ted Nasmith's illustrations in the Silmarillion. I'm off to add it to my Christmas wish list. I tried for years to get my husband to just know me well enough to know, without asking, what to buy me for Christmas; but sadly he prefers a list.


----------



## Garwen (Dec 8, 2006)

I actually bought that particular copy of the Silmarillion because of Ted Nasmith's illistrations. He's a great artist, in my opinion. His work is very detailed, thats what I like about him. I keep that book wrapped in plastic and when I want to read the Silmarillion I read my soft cover book.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 9, 2006)

I added it to my Christmas list which I left as a Word document in my husband's 'My Documents'. The list is very short. What do you think my chances are?


----------

